# Johan no trade your thoughts



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

I dunno. I think trade him if he is just going to become a free agent after next yr.

Although i would not have let him go for what either the sox or yanks were offering. I think the legit offer is if the mets come back into the pic and offer jose reyes.

I think that i would rather get est. position players rather than pitchers. We seem to devlop so many of them we trade our best away(aka Garza)


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

It's pretty much certain he is not going to take a big hometown discount so get top talent in prospects for him RIGHT NOW! I think I already heard it's either now or never for him in terms of a trade. (Not willing to deal w/ it during the season w/ his no-trade clause.)

Prying away Jose Reyes would be huge, but good luck on that. Looks like the Twinkies could be building to win for 2010 (new stadium) so I'd say trade away and be a big force to be reckoned within a couple years.

Sounds like the they're very high on acquiring Dan Haren, but then again who's not?

If you don't have a chance of resigning Johan at a bargain price and if you're not a shoe-in to get into the playoffs, trade trade trade!


----------

